# Spirit stores halloween light show



## kprimm

I just bought the halloween light show from spirits last night ,and i must say this thing is AWESOME!!! I am really happy with the quality of thisand how easy it is to set it up. You can plug your IPOD or MP3 player right into it and it will sync automatically. I am currently working on 6 pumpkins for my singing light show pumpkins. The four songs that come with it are very well done and sound great. The system comes with a 30 watt speaker that sounds very good and has very good power. I have to give hats off to spirit, i am very happy that i purchased this item.


----------



## DarkLore

Can you show us a link?


----------



## Dr Morbius

No question this is an awesome product, but could it be had elsewhere for less? knowing the outrageous price hikes at Spirit, my guess would be you could. Just need to find it's equivalent.


----------



## kprimm

Here is a link for it here,
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/light-show-timer-with-sound/

True it is a little pricey, but i know alot of people use the christmas ones or others and this one is made for halloween, you dont have to do anything but plug it in and away you go.I put 30 halloween songs into a folder in my mp3 player and they sound just great and look awesome through the light show.


----------



## Northrad

I saw that Halloween Light show this year at Spirit and I studied the box for like five minutes and could not figure out how if you use your own music how do you program it. It seems like just the pre-programmed songs (whatever they are) would give a show. Does it just bump light to channel to the beat with no control if you add you own songs or sounds. How do you control which channel gets the light to what notes or sound parts? Highs to one outlet/Mids to the second/Lows beats shoot juice to the third outlet?


----------



## Brad Green

I haven't really seen this item yet Kprimm, could you tell me a little about it? Can this be used for something like having pumpkins 'sing' "This is Halloween"?


----------



## DeathTouch

I went there yesterday and today.


----------



## dionicia

Looks like they improved the Gemmy Light Show.


----------



## bozz

kprimm said:


> Here is a link for it here,
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/light-show-timer-with-sound/
> 
> True it is a little pricey, but i know alot of people use the christmas ones or others and this one is made for halloween, you dont have to do anything but plug it in and away you go.I put 30 halloween songs into a folder in my mp3 player and they sound just great and look awesome through the light show.


Yup I have the exact same Gemmy lightshow (Christmas music version) and got it for $17 clearance (reg.$68) from Walmart last year and its the exact same one with the same IPOD features as the Spirit Halloween version, the only difference is the Spirit one is black (mine is green) and the pre-recorded songs of course are different.


----------



## jaege

Can you use other songs with it?


----------



## joker

jaege said:


> Can you use other songs with it?


According to one of kprimms previous posts you can


kprimm said:


> I put 30 halloween songs into a folder in my mp3 player and they sound just great and look awesome through the light show.


----------



## turtle2778

They are selling this on several sites for 70-80 dollars. There is one that is 40, but it doesnt have sound, its just lights. No clue how that one works though. I got one of these last year as well and its supposed to be great so im gunna try and use it for halloween and then if it goes well then I'll bust it out for christmas.  Hell i dont even LIKE to decorate for Xmas, but maybe this will inspire me.


----------



## Terrormaster

We bought the Christmas version last year but we've yet to try it using anything other than the built in songs. I'm thinking that since there's 3 outlets on each side it probably corresponds to stereo left and right. Then each 3 reacts to lows, mids, and highs respectively.

It's been on my "to test out" list for a while now.


----------



## housedragonmom

could you use this with a thunder track for the music? I would love to have lightning and thunder in my cemetery but I am way cheap.


----------



## Turbophanx

housedragonmom said:


> could you use this with a thunder track for the music? I would love to have lightning and thunder in my cemetery but I am way cheap.


----------



## kprimm

I am not exactly sure how the mid,lows and all that go, but you can plug your mp3 player into it and switch the channel to AUX and out comes some great sound and a heck of a lightshow.The 6 output channels all fire differently to the music coming out. You dont have to program anything, other than getting the songs you want into your IPOD or MP3player.I know it cost a bit of money but i am very happy with the way it sounds and looks, and i am sure i will get a lot of compliments from it.And yes you can play this is halloween on it. I currently have a selection of about 30 tracks that mine goes through.It also has a timer so you can set how long it will stay on and play. It has a setting for just light where all 6 outputs will light and just stay lit.Then it has a setting for light only but all 6 outputs flash and pulse randomly.It has a setting to play through the 4 prerecorded tracks, and lastly the Aux channel that you use to play your IPOD or MP3 player through.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Housedragonmom, I do not have one of these yet, but the way I understand it, it's a gloified multichannel light organ with each channel preset slightly different so that different light sets blink/turn on etc to different parts of the tune.

I've been wondering for a very long time what it would look like using it for Lightning/thunder. The only drawback is that I don't believe you can alter the sensitivity of the channels. May not like the effect. However, check out this U-Tube video... now if that doesn't look like lightning, then I don't know what does!


----------



## housedragonmom

Thank you, Mr Grimsley. Late, late last night, insomnia crept in and I purchased 2 of the Christmas Tree FX boxes from TheLighterSide.com. They had the best price by far at $12.87 each. Now to wait for delivery and to try them out. Oh, I also picked up what looks like a decent set of speakers from Big Lots for $14.00. If this all goes as planned, ha-ha, it should work well.


----------



## Mr Grimsley

Cool... I have one of the FX Boxes and just love it. Problem is, it's got too many uses... and I'm not sure which to commit it to! LOL!


----------

